# opinions? :))



## cwindle1 (Aug 4, 2014)

cwindlephotography 

(will be investing in to taking the Wix sign off!! Just a rough guide of my web!


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2014)

This is quite good, but I think the images should load faster.


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 4, 2014)

Slow loading for me too and I'm on fibre. 

Love the pics by the way.


----------



## cwindle1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you  

How will I get the loading faster? Do you think this is because I haven't made is super premium ie, taken off the Wix stamp??


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know if the site is slower now and becomes faster later (I doubt it) 

Or

The file size is too large.  Post smaller file sizes.  (Not the image size, just the file size)  My editing software allows me to select file sizes based on what I want to do with them, for instance: web posting (small medium or large), e-mail (small medium or large), TIF(small medium or large), JPEG (small medium or large), etc.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 4, 2014)

What they said ^

Additionally:
 I think the picture of you isn't good.  Everything is dark except a bright spot on your chest.
Both the 'about' page and the 'photoshoots' page are not professionally worded.

If you agree, I can try re-writing them.


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 4, 2014)

You really need to do some SEO, if that's important to you. Read the 'SEO for the Photographer' link in my sig.


----------

